# Cartagena Spain



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for personal opinions on Cartegena from other expats who live there. Transport links train and airports, medical service hospitals, expensive areas, expat zones, old residential zones & new modern residential zones, Commercial centres & large International stores, international schools. Any other advice appreciated. Considering moving to this area. Discover new zones


----------



## Jesnat (Mar 5, 2016)

We live further up the coast on the Mar Menor just outside Los Alcazares but go to Cartagena once a week. It takes about 20-30 mins by car. We love the old part of the city, the pedestrian area and shops. Great atmosphere last week when once of the cruise ships docked and the streets filled with new visitors. I don't know anything about living there but a few kms outside is a massive shopping centre or shopping Mall. Big supermarket Carrefour, Decathlon sports, Leroy Merlin DIY, Primark, C&A plus dozens of local shops, restaurants, cinema and so on. Could easily spend the day and our monthly budget there. There is a train station but not sure of the route.


----------

